# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Drejtori i Arkivit: Dhëmbë floriri, unaza e bizhuteri në kasafortën e Sigurimit

## shigjeta

*Drejtori i Arkivit: Dhëmbë floriri, unaza e bizhuteri në kasafortën e Sigurimit*

Flet Kastriot Dervishi, drejtor i Arkivit të Ministrisë së Brendshme.
Procesverbali i dosjeve dhe materialeve të zyrës së drejtorit të Sigurimit të Shtetit më 30.10.1948
Në inventar edhe monedha ari, ora, unaza e bizhuteri të shtrenjta.
Motua e famshme Diktatura e proletariatit do tu shkulë dhëmbë e dhëmballë armiqve të klasës, nuk ka pasur vetëm qëllim simbolik. Së paku, dokumenti të cilit i referohet zoti Kastriot Dervishi, drejtori i Arkivit të Ministrisë së Brendshme, konfirmon faktin se regjimi dhe njerëzit e tij kanë qenë të interesuar edhe për dhëmbët fizikë të viktimave të tyre, ata të veshur me flori. Madje, kjo e pohuar zyrtarisht, jo nga funksionarë të zakonshëm, por nga ish-kreu i Shërbimit të Fshehtë, Vaskë Koleci, i cili  bashkë me detyrën, i ka dorëzuar pasardhësit kasafortën me një inventar sendesh të shtrenjta, madje edhe dhëmbë floriri të përftuara nga plaçkitja e të dënuarve politikë.
*DOKUMENTI*
Ka qenë fundi i tetorit të vitit 1948, kur Vaskë Koleci është shkarkuar si drejtor i Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe i ka dorëzuar zyrën e mjetet e punës Kadri Hazbiut, një tjetër personazh ky që u bë po aq i njohur në krye të Shërbimit të Fshehtë. Hazbiu është futur në zyrën e Kolecit bashkë me një grup zyrtarësh të Ministrisë së Brendshme dhe pasi ka bërë inventarin e saj, ka shkruar me dorën e tij gjithçka ka gjetur aty. Nga mënyra si kishin rrjedhur ngjarjet, Koleci nuk kishte pasur mundësi të lëvizte asgjë nga zyra e tij, pasi tri javë më parë ishte vënë në përgjim si njeriu i Koçi Xoxes, që tashmë ishte kryqëzuar si tradhtar. Në procesverbalin e Hazbiut, siç duket në faksimilen që po botojmë, përveç dosjeve sekrete, ku dallojnë ato me direktivat e jugosllavëve për organizimin e Policisë Sekrete, gjendet edhe një listë e gjatë me një mori sendesh me vlerë që i janë gjetur në kasafortë kreut të sigurimit. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre u përket të dënuarve politikë, që më sa duket kanë përfunduar në zyrën e shefit të Shërbimit Sekret pas plaçkitjes që vartësit e tij u kanë bërë atyre para ekzekutimit. Në inventarin e tyre bie në sy sasia e madhe e monedhave dhe sahateve të floririt, e sendeve të tjera të shtrenjta, madje deri edhe dhëmbë floriri etj.
*LISTA* 
Përmbajtja e inventarit të procesverbalit të firmosur nga Hazbiu dhe Koleci më 30.10.1948 është vërtetë befasuese. Mjafton ti hedhësh një sy listës së monedhave dhe sendeve që janë gjetur në kasafortën e drejtorit të Sigurimit të Shtetit. Në të është hedhur e zeza në të bardhë: Një zarf me 1286 dollarë amerikanë, 20 sterlina floriri, 16 lira turke, 610 napolona ari, 34 florinj turk, gjendja e arkës 1.755.823, 41 sahate xhepi, një kuti me 12 gota argjendi, një qese me mexhite Turqie, një pako me argjendari të vjetra, 10 copë gjyzlykë, dy sahate të tjerë, 5 copë unaza floriri, një sasi me para shqiptare, një tabakon argjendi, një zarf me tre sahate me 1980 lekë, zarf i Eugenio Scaturos me një unazë floriri, zarf i Aleks Vasilit me para, zarf i Rizio Konfredo me disa para dhe një stilograf të vjetër, zarf i Hans Valës me para të vjetra, zarfi i . para të vjetra e një sahat xhepi, zarf i Mario Guarnierit dhe një orë, zarf i Mihal  dhe një stilograf e para të vjetra, zarf i Kujtim Beqirit, një unazë floriri dhe sahat xhepi, zarf i Pandeli Zografit, një orë e para të vjetra, zarf i Zyrika Manos, para të vjetra dhe një orë grash, lira turke, një sterlinë, 3 napolona ari dhe një zinxhir floriri, zarfi i Abdyl Sharrës, një sahat e para të vjetra, një zarf me para të vjetra dhe një palë syze, orë dore e Selim Kërlukut, dy dhëmbë floriri, dy sahate gjermanë, një byzylyk i vlefshëm i Hysen Shehut, një kapele gruaje me 48 copë flori me dy copë rrathë indianë, 160 sterlina letër, një kuti me një stilograf me penë floriri të Taraskonit, një kuti me dekorata të vjetra, një kuti me argjendari, një orë e një qostek floriri, një unazë me gurë jeshil floriri, një zinxhir floriri, 4 kopsa floriri, 1 mijë franga egjiptiane, zarf i Namik Xhelilit, disa para të vjetra, një orë e një palë gjyzlykë dhe 1 mijë lekë të reja, zarf i Emin Bakallit me 690 lekë, një stilograf e një orë, zarf i Mirush Përmetit, një palë vëthë floriri në kuti, një sënduk me një copë lirë floriri, një orë dhe 3 byzylykë, dëftesë për 183.429 lekë, dy çeqe nga 500.00 lekë, gjashtë dengje të lidhura me nga 100 copë 500-lekëshe, dhjetë dengje njëmijëlekëshe, dhjetë dengje me 1000 copë 50-lekëshe, 70 copë mijëshe, 6 copë 500-lekëshe, 2 dengje nga 100 copë, 59 copë 100-lekëshe, një deng me 100 copë 50-lekëshe, 188 copë nga 50 lekë etj Të tërheq vëmendjen fakti që midis shumë sendeve të çmuara, në kasafortën e kryesigurimsit gjendeshin edhe dy dhëmbë floriri, të cilat me siguri duhet ti kenë takuar ndonjë të dënuari me vdekje, apo ndonjë të vdekuri në Hetuesi.
*Të plaçkiturit*
Tre janë grupet e të plaçkiturve, sendet e të cilëve janë regjistruar në procesverbalin e Kadri Hazbiut dhe Vaskë Kolecit, të vitit 1948. Së pari, grupi antiparti i Kadri Hoxhës dhe Ludovik Nikajt. I pari, një figurë e njohur e luftës, përfaqësues ushtarak në Bari të Italisë, deputet i Kuvendit Popullor, me mandat të ndërprerë pas arrestimit. I dyti, Ludovik Nikaj, personazhi i filmit artistik Vendimi, me subjekt tërësisht të trilluar, të cilit i atribohet tradhtia për tregimin e bazave të komunistëve gjatë vitit 1942. Ai ndodhej i internuar në Itali dhe me mbarimin e luftës kërkoi të kthehet, pasi martonte vëllain. Te filmi Vendimi paraqitet sikur një njësit e ka arrestuar në Bari. Ludoviku sa mbërrin në Shqipëri kërkoi takim me Koçi Xoxen ose Enverin, por përfundoi në Hetuesi e më vonë para pushkatimit. Grupi i dytë është ai i deputetëve, ku përmenden Arif Gjyli dhe Islam Radovicka. Pjesa tjetër e të plaçkiturve u përket inxhinierëve të procesit të kënetës së Maliqit. Abdyl Sharra, Kujtim Beqiri, Zyrika Mano dhe dy italianët janë ndër të dënuarit me vdekje, të cilët janë shfaqur në varjet apo pushkatimet publike që u bënë në atë kohë. Në listën e inventarit të procesverbalit të mësipërm nuk mungojnë edhe emra të tjerë, të anatemuar në vitet e para pas Çlirimit, reaksionarë dhe armiq të betuar të Pushtetit Popullor.

Faksimile e një prej dokumenteve të sekuestrimeve që bënte Sigurimi i Shtetit në vitit 1950
Përbindëshi Skënder Kosova

*Skënder Kosova*
Skënder Kosova, kryepolici i Tiranës i viteve të para të çlirimit, ishte bërë tmerri i qytetit, sidomos i familjeve të të dënuarve politikë. Dokumentet e Sigurimit përmbajnë dhjetëra denoncime të grave të të arrestuarve për sjelljet brutale të tij. Autoriteti lokal i Sigurimit, si Skënder Kosova, shkruhet në një syresh që mban datën 13 janar 1947, e ka tepruar me qëndrimin kundra grave dhe familjarëve të armiqve të dënuar. Teprime të tilla, si bastisje shtëpish dhe plaçkitje sendesh personale, ku nuk kurseheshin as teshat e trupit, në Tiranën e atyre viteve krahasoheshin me ato të pushtuesit. Sidoqoftë,Kosova nuk ishte një rast i shkëputur, por pjesë e profilit brutal të Sigurimit.

*Kastriot Dervishi duke folur për Panorama*
Po të ndodhte mrekullia e të ngriheshin edhe një herë nga varri viktimat e kryqëzatës së Sigurimit të Shtetit, veç torturave të tmerrshme, barbarisë në Hetuesi dhe akuzave monstruoze, do të rrëfenin edhe një pjesë të panjohur të makabritetit të ushtruar ndaj tyre në çastet e fundit. Çdo syresh, para se të mbyllte sytë e të ndahej nga kjo botë, është grabitur përdhunshëm nga njerëzit e Policisë Sekrete në kushte çnjerëzore e në terr të plotë. Profili i krimit në këtë rast, mund të ishte zhdukur bashkë me viktimat, por me sa duket, nuk ka shpëtuar pa lënë gjurmë në forma të ndryshme në dosjet e Policisë Sekrete. Kastriot Dervishi, drejtori i Arkivit të Ministrisë së Brendshme, pas hulumtimeve të shumta ka zbuluar së fundi dokumente autentike e dëshmi të pakontestueshme që provojnë praktikën makabre të grabitjes së të dënuarve politikë para ekzekutimit. Gjatë rrëfimit për Panorama, kreu i institucionit të memories së Sigurimit të Shtetit zbardh një mori faktesh rrëqethëse, duke hedhur dritë mbi mënyrën si funksiononte ky mekanizëm barbar. Fillesat e kësaj plaçkitjeje, pohon Dervishi, janë shfaqur qysh në fillimet e viteve 40, ku në emër të luftës kundër reaksionit dhe armikut të klasës, shqiptari jokomunist përballej me babëzinë e grupit që përgatitej të merrte pushtetin. Po si e argumenton më tej drejtori i Arkivit të Ministrisë së Brendshme historinë e panjohur të këtij krimi çnjerëzor

*Zoti Kastriot, shumë nga të afërmit e viktimave të regjimit komunist, por jo vetëm, kanë denoncuar rastet e sekuestrimeve që shoqëronin procesin e persekutimit të tyre. A ka në Arkivin e Ministrisë së Brendshme një inventar për to dhe si veproni me të interesuarit që kërkojnë ndihmën e institucionit tuaj?* 
Arkivi i Ministrisë së Brendshme në një farë kuptimi është memoria e këtij përbindëshi të regjimit komunist. Por jo të gjitha marrëzitë e tij mund të gjenden aty. Ca më tepër, inventari i materialeve të sekuestruara, i cili në pjesën më të madhe është bërë jashtë ligjeve të kohës. Pra, Arkivi nuk posedon dokumente zyrtare për sendet dhe materialet që u janë sekuestruar të dënuarve politikë. Ato pak të dhëna që kemi janë nga burime të nivelit të dytë, që nuk kanë lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë me procesin e grabitjes. Është kjo arsyeja që interesit të vazhdueshëm të subjekteve që kanë vuajtur e janë plaçkitur, nuk u vijmë dot në takim. Sakaq, të dhënat e tjera për konfiskimin e floririt janë regjistruar në fondet arkivore të degëve të Brendshme. Placckitja në rastin e sendeve personale bëhej kur personi arrestohej. Ndërsa çështja e florinjve ka pasur karakter tjetër, pasi fillonte nga gjobëvënia e mbaronte deri te përndjekja

*Megjithatë, me burime nga institucioni tuaj dhe Arkivi i Shtetit disa herë janë bërë publike raste të veçanta të sekuestrimeve, sidomos të monedhave dhe sendeve të floririt. A ka një shifër zyrtare për këto të fundit?* 
Mënyra e grabitjes së sendeve të floririt, në rastin e të dënuarve politikë, në pjesën më të madhe, nuk është zbatuar si procedurë zyrtare, por si grabitje ordinere, duke shfrytëzuar pozitat e pafavorshme të viktimave. E vetmja shifër zyrtare, referuar dokumenteve të Sigurimit, është ajo e vitit 1948, e botuar në vitin 1984 në revistën Në shërbim të popullit. Sipas saj, që nga lufta e deri në atë periudhë ishin sekuestruar 43.816.682 copë të tilla. A është e plotë ajo? Pa dyshim që jo. Rezervat në këtë rast nuk kanë të bëjnë vetëm me sasinë, por edhe me kohën, pasi kjo lloj grabitjeje ka nisur që në vitet e luftës. Pra, në thelb ky lloj konfiskimi kishte nisur qysh herët në emër të luftës ndaj reaksionit dhe armikut të klasës. Shqiptari jokomunist ishte personi që duhet të vuante babëzinë e grupit që përgatitej të merrte pushtetin. Vetë regjimi të cilin përfaqësonte Sigurimi, në një farë mënyre ishte një regjim banditësh.
Me pak fjalë, regjmi komunist është shfaqur që në fillim si një regjim banditësh 
Profilin banditesk të tij shqiptarët e kanë provuar qysh në vitet e luftës, të epokës që komunizmi e veçonte si më të lavdishmen. Lavdia me sa duket kishte lidhje edhe me këtë dimension grabitës.   Mjafton tu kthehemi dokumenteve që kanë lënë protagonistët e kësaj kauze. Në ditarin e një partizani të njohur, që më vonë u bë shkrimtar, kur flitet për historikun e Brigadës së Parë, shkruhet: Pas një nate ecjeje hyjmë në Dumre, partizanët ia nxorrën inatin reaksionarëve. E kam fjalën për çifligun e Ibrahim Biçakçiut, ushqim pa masë, duhan me rrogozë e, mbi të gjitha, mish prej dhie që kishte 4 gisht dhjamë. U kënaqën partizanët e bajshin shaka mes tyne, tue thane mos na lente Zoti pa reaksionarë! Në Dumre kishim lopë që thernim, të cilat ua merrshim atyre çdo ditë. Nuk bëhet fjalë këtu për një dëshmi të zakonshme, por për një dokument autentik i ruajtur në Arkivin e Partisë së Punës, sot pjesë e AQSH-së

*Ndoshta ky mund të jetë një rast i shkëputur* 
Të tillë, vetëm në dokumentet që kanë shkruar me dorën e tyre njerëzit e regjimit, janë me dhjetëra. Kjo lloj sjelljeje, sidomos pas qershorit 1944, kur nisi mësymja ndaj reaksionit, u bë gati masive. Tipik është rasti i fshatit Fushë-Alie i Dibrës. Aty partizanët duke luftuar reaksionin u lëshuan në tapetet e orenditë e shtëpive. Morën çdo gjë që gjetën, sepse i quanin   të kriminelit Halil Alia. I ashtuquajturi reaksion në këtë rast përbëhej nga fshatarë të zakonshëm, familje të mesme dhe të pasura

*Sidoqoftë, pas luftës fushata e sekuestrimit u bë më masive, madje e përligjur me akte e procedura zyrtareve. Nga buronte agresiviteti i regjimit për të rrënuar pronën e qytetarëve?* 
Filozofia e shkatërrimit buronte më së shumti prej formimit të ekipit drejtues komunist. Në Këshillin e Ministrave, organet e PKSH-së, Kuvendin Popullor, Drejtorinë e Sigurimit, Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes etj., qysh me krijimin e shtetit komunist, depërtoi elementi me precedent kriminal. Mjafton këtu të përmend faktin se njëri prej ministrave në qeverinë e parë të Hoxhës kishte qenë në kërkim për vrasje të më shumë se dy personave. Vrasës ordinerë, kontingjente kriminale etj. u bënë oficerë, gjykatës, prokurorë, hetues etj. Po kështu, të tjerë persona që kishin probleme deri te hakmarrjet personale, morën pushtet, të cilin në jo pak raste e përdorën atë kundër njerëzve më të cilët kishin pasur probleme.

*Përtej kësaj konsiderate të përgjithshme, do të ishte me interes ndonjë rast konkret* 
Në Tiranën e asaj kohe ishte bërë i famshëm oficeri i Sigurimit, Skënder Kosova. Në informacionin e Sigurimit të datës 13 janar 1947,  për sjelljet e tij, ndër të tjera, shkruhet: Flitet se autoriteti lokal i Sigurimit, si Skënder Kosova etj., e kanë tepruar qëndrimin kundra grave dhe pjesëtarëve të tjerë të disa familjeve ku kemi bërë arrestime. Këto ankime të shumta po qarkullojnë gojë më gojë, duke përshkruar njëmijë e një akuza kundër njerëzve tanë. E shoqja e Hysni Babametos, e Beshirit etj., ajo e Abdyl Kokoshit, e Selfos, mbërrijnë të thonë se mënyra me të cilën na trajtojnë partizanët, ia kalon gjermanëve, grekëve dhe italianëve. E shoqja e Beshirit p.sh., u ndalua të merrte as këmishën e krahëve nga teshat e tij. E shoqja e Abdyl Kokoshit po në këto kondita mbërrin të lëshojë një sërë akuzash kundër Skënderit dhe disa agjentëve të Sigurimit që banojnë në shtëpinë e saj. E shoqja e Abdylit, me djalin 1-vjeçar, sillet duke qarë nëpër familje të ndryshme, kërkon strehim dhe fillon të përshkruajë kuadrot më të turpshëm kundër nesh

*Sigurimi i Shtetit ishte pjesë e administratës zyrtare të regjimit. Po pjesët e tjera të kësaj të fundit a demonstronin sjellje të tilla?*
Në vitet e para të regjimit komunist e gjithë administrata u përfshi në aksionin për rëndimin social të armiqve të popullit. Fushata nisi me bastisjen e qyteteve duke larguar prej tyre të familjet e padëshirueshme dhe zaptimin e shtëpive nga aparati i ri komunist. Të dyshuarit u dënuan me vdekje apo me burgime të gjata. Pasuria e tyre kaloi në dy duar: së pari, te ata që e vidhnin për herë të parë dhe së dyti, te pushteti i kohës që e vidhte për herë të dytë. Në vend u ngrit një sistem sa i egër, aq edhe korruptiv. Plaçkitja shkonte deri aty sa për të parë në burg të afërmin tënd, duhej të lije peng unazën e floririt apo sende të tjera me vlerë. Por edhe më tej: të dënuarve me vdekje, para ekzekutimit, u grabiteshin unazat, orët, madje edhe dhëmbët prej floriri. Raste të tilla nuk kanë qënë sporadike, apo marri e ndonjë polici province, por praktikë e rëndomtë e tërë hierakisë së Sigurimit

_AFRIM IMAJ - Panorama_ 

Skender Kosova

----------


## Dito

Te pakten paskan mbajtur inventar te rregullt per cka kane bere, po sot?

----------


## drague

> Te pakten paskan mbajtur inventar te rregullt per cka kane bere, po sot?


behu njeher burre dreqi ta haje.

----------


## BlueBaron

> Te pakten paskan mbajtur inventar te rregullt per cka kane bere, po sot?




Gjalle i kan akoma kalamojt, halet. Edhe pronat aty i kane. Asnji nuk i luan qimen, mgjs bemat e tyre jane me shume se makabre ...

----------


## PLAKU

ai sigurim i modelit udb-es jugosllave u shpik nga jugosellavet dhe dhembet e dhemballet ua negjiten te arit ne beligrad. deri ne vitin 1947-48 deri sa u lidh me stalinin dhe KGB-in famekeqe, dulla me banden e ti ishen vasale e beogradit. Cfare i rekomanedonte tito ashtu bente liliputi ti dulla.

----------


## saura

> Te pakten paskan mbajtur inventar te rregullt per cka kane bere, po sot?



po pra inventare per krimet 
duhet te jemikrenar per inventarin :rrotullo syte:  :perqeshje: 
dike statistikat e krimit e çojne ne orgazem  :perqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ai sigurim i modelit udb-es jugosllave u shpik nga jugosellavet dhe dhembet e dhemballet ua negjiten te arit ne beligrad. deri ne vitin 1947-48 deri sa u lidh me stalinin dhe KGB-in famekeqe, dulla me banden e ti ishen vasale e beogradit. Cfare i rekomanedonte tito *ashtu bente liliputi dulla*.


A me shpjegon, se c'ke dashur te thuash me ate fraze?

----------


## Dito

Shoh qe jam cituar pambarimisht!
 Problemi me i madh qendronte cka ka thene Dito dhe jo ajo cfare pyeti Dito?!

Dito nuk aludoi askund, dmth nuk mbroj krimet e asnje kohe, as dje as sot.

nejse liria fjales, sepse po te bejme nje hesap me krimet e ketyre 22 viteve veme duart ne koke.

Ah kam nje pyetje" Me thoni nje dite ne vit kur shqipot nuk qerojne njeri tjetrin? 

te vjen te ulerish nese sheh statistikat e krimit ne shqiperi.

----------


## saura

> Shoh qe jam cituar pambarimisht!
>  Problemi me i madh qendronte cka ka thene Dito dhe jo ajo cfare pyeti Dito?!
> 
> Dito nuk aludoi askund, dmth nuk mbroj krimet e asnje kohe, as dje as sot.
> 
> nejse liria fjales, sepse po te bejme nje hesap me krimet e ketyre 22 viteve veme duart ne koke.
> 
> Ah kam nje pyetje" Me thoni nje dite ne vit kur shqipot nuk qerojne njeri tjetrin? 
> 
> te vjen te ulerish nese sheh statistikat e krimit ne shqiperi.



Te citojme sepse nuk do shume per tu marre vesh sa nga fryne ti ....
Te qerosh njeri-tjetrin si thua ti eshte gje tjeter krijohet nga problemet sociale ...
te te qerojne te tjeret sepse ti nuk i pelqen si e mendon ti eshte gje tjeter....
po ti i mbron dhe ven shenjen e barazimit.... e me keq shkon me larg e quan me diktatorial kete sistem ...
nuk e di a e ben me dashje sepse aq kupton o ke nostalgji per kohen e shkuar ...
e them kete sepse ne nje vend kishe perdorur fjalen oportinist ne vend te fjales i hapur ose tolerant ...
jane dy gjerra te ndryshme te thuash qe je oportunist nuk eshte ndonje gje per tu krenuar lol
sa per tolerant nuk besoj se je sepse ketu vetem per te thene rep negativ  ke ne dore per te bere dhe nuk humb rastin lol

Ps Dhe une ne dasmen e Pilos po ato pjata i çova ...tha Olga lol
Si me kishe shkrujt per respekt ahahaha
qe dhe un e kam shume te modh respektin per ty lol

----------


## BlueBaron

> Shoh qe jam cituar pambarimisht!
>  Problemi me i madh qendronte cka ka thene Dito dhe jo ajo cfare pyeti Dito?!
> 
> Dito nuk aludoi askund, dmth nuk mbroj krimet e asnje kohe, as dje as sot.
> 
> nejse liria fjales, sepse po te bejme nje hesap me krimet e ketyre 22 viteve veme duart ne koke.
> 
> Ah kam nje pyetje" Me thoni nje dite ne vit kur shqipot nuk qerojne njeri tjetrin? 
> 
> te vjen te ulerish nese sheh statistikat e krimit ne shqiperi.




Ik o Dito çoi ndonje tufe karafila ne Sharre se po i afron dhe pervjetori rradhes ...

----------

